# apache-2.0.54-r31 & php-4.4.0-r3

## GreenDragon

Кому либо удалось установить mod_php-4.4.0-r3?

У меня вываливается с ошибкой:

```

...

checking for fopencookie... yes

configure: error: can not run test program while cross compiling

!!! ERROR: dev-php/mod_php-4.4.0-r3 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 496, Exitcode 0

```

----------

## viy

Вы мне лучше объясните какого черта версия в сабже вдруг стала отдельным слотом?!

Что за бред?

----------

## GreenDragon

 *viy wrote:*   

> Вы мне лучше объясните какого черта версия в сабже вдруг стала отдельным слотом?!
> 
> Что за бред?

 

Это уже скорее из разряда философии, а философы, увы, часто бредом занимаются  :Smile: 

Для меня это такая же загадка  :Sad: 

----------

## ManJak

Сносить придется, попробовал замаскировать, но....

[blocks B     ] >=net-www/apache-2.0.54-r30 (is blocking dev-php/mod_php-4.4.0)

=> снгосить и ставить слот.   :Sad: 

кому в багзилу?

(я недавно ходил   :Wink:  )

----------

## ManJak

Кстати, кто вынул из масок: =sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6

нормально работает?

----------

## viy

Я грохнул dev-php/php и dev-php/mod_php, оставил только dev-lang/php (идет вместе с модулем для apache2).

----------

## ManJak

 *Quote:*   

> Я грохнул dev-php/php и dev-php/mod_php, оставил только dev-lang/php (идет вместе с модулем для apache2).
> 
> 

 

А нафига?

Модульность, более рулит (ИМХО).

Я понимаю, что файл тот-же, но думаю, что девелоперы Генту и сделали ставку на нее, чтоб не думать, что там можно притянуть, хотя, с другой стороны USE флагов, вроде тоже хватало.

В общем, Икс-Три, зачем это надо, может потом будет неанонсированный, пока, от ПХП перекрой дистра на кусочки, который известен к.л. из посвященных (АКА UnixWay =)

----------

## ManJak

Кстати, они теперь предупреждают о слотах: 

```
>>> md5 src_uri ;-) php-4.3.6-includepath.diff

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) php-pcrelib-new-secpatch.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Due to some previous bloopers with PHP and slotting, you may have

 * multiple instances of mod_php installed. Please look at the autoclean

 * output at the end of the emerge and unmerge all but relevant

 * instances.

 * Apache2 only detected

 * If you have both freetds and mssql in your USE flags, parts of PHP

 * may not behave correctly, or may give strange warnings. You have

 * been warned! It's recommended that you pick ONE of them. For sybase

 * support, chose 'freetds'. For mssql support choose 'mssql'.

>>> Unpacking php-4.4.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/mod_php-4.4.0-r3/work

```

----------

## Balancer

 *viy wrote:*   

> Вы мне лучше объясните какого черта версия в сабже вдруг стала отдельным слотом?!
> 
> Что за бред?

 

Чтобы можно было одновременно использовать mod_php-5 и mod_php-4. Их никто не запрещает в теории юзать вместе. Вот, видимо, и практику подгоняют к этому. Так как на виртуаьном сервере может оказаться так, что некоторым php4 уже мало, а у некоторых php5 ещё не работает.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *GreenDragon wrote:*   

> Кому либо удалось установить mod_php-4.4.0-r3?

 

У меня все это встало без проблем.

----------

## Balancer

У меня все эти игры кончились просто. Мне нужен eaccelerator, а он хочет php4 из dev-php4. Снёс все виды php, что у меня были установлены, поставил eaccelerator, а он уже перед собой установил непротиворечивую подборку php и mod_php  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ManJak

 *Balancer wrote:*   

> У меня все эти игры кончились просто. Мне нужен eaccelerator, а он хочет php4 из dev-php4. Снёс все виды php, что у меня были установлены, поставил eaccelerator, а он уже перед собой установил непротиворечивую подборку php и mod_php 

 

 :Very Happy: 

Неплохо!

----------

## dish

 *GreenDragon wrote:*   

> Кому либо удалось установить mod_php-4.4.0-r3?
> 
> У меня вываливается с ошибкой:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

У меня такая же точно проблема  :Sad: 

Кто-нибудь все-таки решил ее?

----------

## IFL

 *dish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> У меня такая же точно проблема 
> 
> Кто-нибудь все-таки решил ее?

 

пробуйте dev-lang/php

если останутся проблемы -- посмотрим

----------

## dish

Пересборка libwww решила проблему.

----------

## KUV

 *ManJak wrote:*   

> Кстати, кто вынул из масок: =sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6
> 
> нормально работает?

 

Работает хорошо, уже кучу всего пособирал с ним в т.ч. ядро.

----------

